# APR's looking for a 2011-2012 Audi TT with 2.0 TFSI w/ Audi Valve Lift.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We are looking for a new Audi TT 2.0 TFSI with Audi's new Valve Lift technology. The vehicle should be a 2011 or 2012 model year. 

If you have one of these vehicles and are near APR, LLC. in Opelika, AL, please contact me. 

You will receive free software for your time. 

Thank you!

[email protected]

-Arin


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

i cant ship my car from Arizona or i would. someone local to these guys please get a car.

Arin can you get a local dealer to loan you a car for a day?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

if you go test drive a car from a dealer during the last hour of business hours you can keep it over night and return it in the morning, so just buy some red bulls on the way to the offices haha


----------



## CarlitosPR (May 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are looking for a new Audi TT 2.0 TFSI with Audi's new Valve Lift technology. The vehicle should be a 2011 or 2012 model year.
> 
> If you have one of these vehicles and are near APR, LLC. in Opelika, AL, please contact me.
> 
> ...


I have one of those, too bad I'm in Puerto Rico.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

do you need a full physical car or just the software code from these cars? GoodSpeed pulled the software from my car 2 months ago and sent it to you guys. don't know if that helps or if you need to actually run it physically in a car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> do you need a full physical car or just the software code from these cars? GoodSpeed pulled the software from my car 2 months ago and sent it to you guys. don't know if that helps or if you need to actually run it physically in a car.


Physical car.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Woot! I take this as a sign that APR is getting closer on the TT stage 1. I'm getting excited!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

any updates on this? I thought being away in Munich driving sweet new Audi's for a week would result in some updates with APR getting a car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

No, the customer couldn't make it down this week.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

*This should be interesting....*

Im no motorhead.... or even semi smart when it comes to engines.... But the TFSI is a very close call in terms of TQ(fun) without a tune..... The stage 1 tune could make this mill a real winner! I am very curious to see how this engine will match up to the TTS mill after the Stage 1. That all being said, the base tt with an S-line package will get you pretty a TTS exterior with very very minimal differences.... add a chip and you might have a better car for a much better price.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Im no motorhead.... or even semi smart when it comes to engines.... But the TFSI is a very close call in terms of TQ(fun) without a tune..... The stage 1 tune could make this mill a real winner! I am very curious to see how this engine will match up to the TTS mill after the Stage 1. That all being said, the base tt with an S-line package will get you pretty a TTS exterior with very very minimal differences.... add a chip and you might have a better car for a much better price.


That is my thought as well. The TTS still uses the EA116 based engine, which is getting on in years now. Supposedly there's an EA888 300HP slated for the TTS's future. I can't remember where I read that, but if it's on the internet then it must be true, right?:laugh: To date, Audi has claimed that the EA116 is built to withstand higher turbo boost due to stronger internals. Yeah.... I think that argument is a bit weak. My theory is that they are phasing out the EA116 and needed to elminate parts inventory before moving on the the EA888 entirely.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, and let's not forget the fact that the EA888 is timing chain based, whereas the EA116 is still an old fashioned belt.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Arin

can i send you guys my physical ECU, would that work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> Arin
> 
> can i send you guys my physical ECU, would that work?


I have ECU's. I need a car.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have ECU's. I need a car.


Well I am game, I am close to you (Texas) however I still don't even have a build date for my TTS  so you would be waiting for a long time HAHAHA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MikeBrWade said:


> Well I am game, I am close to you (Texas) however I still don't even have a build date for my TTS  so you would be waiting for a long time HAHAHA


I need a regular TT. We have TTS software already.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I need a regular TT. We have TTS software already.


Ah, well can't blame a guy for trying to get a free Flash


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump. Our schedule has cleared and we are able to wrap up this project. I need a vehicle in house. Is anyone local?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

for the love of software gods, someone please give them a car ASAP.


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

How long would you need it for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

walkwg said:


> How long would you need it for?


Probably about a week. Are you local to APR?


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Probably about a week. Are you local to APR?


I'm in North Alabama. I'll have to ponder a week. I just got it so I'm not sure I want to live without it that long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

walkwg said:


> I'm in North Alabama. I'll have to ponder a week. I just got it so I'm not sure I want to live without it that long.


Please let me know! The software will be free. Would you have an alternate mode of transportation?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Please let me know! The software will be free. Would you have an alternate mode of transportation?


now is the time all those vocal TT owners who have been wanting a tune should put their money where their mouth is and chip in for this guy's car rental costs for the week!!!!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> now is the time all those vocal TT owners who have been wanting a tune should put their money where their mouth is and chip in for this guy's car rental costs for the week!!!!


That's a great idea, actually. How dow we initiate this plan?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

No worries, if he doesn't have transportation, I'll provide transportation. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm thinking about it and will probably do it. I just picked the car up in Chicago on Monday so I'd at least like to drive it a few days. Give me a break guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

walkwg said:


> I'm thinking about it and will probably do it. I just picked the car up in Chicago on Monday so I'd at least like to drive it a few days. Give me a break guys.


When you're ready, just shoot me an email: [email protected]


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

walkwg said:


> I'm thinking about it and will probably do it. I just picked the car up in Chicago on Monday so I'd at least like to drive it a few days. Give me a break guys.


God bless you!


----------



## OttoBahn97 (Apr 16, 2011)

APR needs to pick up and move their entire operation to sunny SoCal and I would gladly offer up my car


----------



## OttoBahn97 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did walkwg offer up his car??


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

We're trying to coordinate things. I'm willing to help but not to give up my new to me car for an open ended period. I've asked Arin to try to give me a time when they could make it a priority and get it in, run their tests and get it out. They are a 3 1/2 hour drive away from me so dropping off and picking have to be planned in advance since I have to work for a living and we're talking about my daily driver. I wish it were easier. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

+1. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

So is the Audi Valvelift like Hondas VTEC?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks like APR has put me on the schedule for next week. I'm planning to drop my car off this Saturday the 24th and pick it up that Friday the 30th. Get your orders in.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

walkwg said:


> It looks like APR has put me on the schedule for next week. I'm planning to drop my car off this Saturday the 24th and pick it up that Friday the 30th. Get your orders in.


 Woot woot!!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

tdi-bart said:


>


 Thats racist....yo. Besides, most asians drive beemers, hispanics drive hondas. Haha


----------



## OttoBahn97 (Apr 16, 2011)

walkwg said:


> It looks like APR has put me on the schedule for next week. I'm planning to drop my car off this Saturday the 24th and pick it up that Friday the 30th. Get your orders in.


 Thanks Walkwg. You've made a bunch of us real happy!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

walkwg said:


> It looks like APR has put me on the schedule for next week. I'm planning to drop my car off this Saturday the 24th and pick it up that Friday the 30th. Get your orders in.


 :beer::beer::beer::beer: for you!!


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

OK. APR has it. I dropped it off this morning. They'll have it all week. Now it all of you folks turn to do your part. Buy the tune from APR and be nice when you answer my questions in the future.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

walkwg said:


> OK. APR has it. I dropped it off this morning. They'll have it all week. Now it all of you folks turn to do your part. Buy the tune from APR and be nice when you answer my questions in the future.


You're the man!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been waiting for this since before I even ordered my TT. I'm thankful for your efforts and willingness to help out you fellow TT enthusiasts.


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I've been waiting for this since before I even ordered my TT. I'm thankful for your efforts and willingness to help out you fellow TT enthusiasts.


QFT

When can we order. I'm in vancouver Canada. Seattle closest APR


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

WOO-HOO:laugh:

My guess is we will be above a stock TTS when all is said and done, I dont care much about the speed, I want the quicker reaction on the pedal I heard it helps.

Hopefully they have an Opening Group BUY

One question, do you have to take it to an APR shop or can this be done at home?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> WOO-HOO:laugh:
> 
> My guess is we will be above a stock TTS when all is said and done, I dont care much about the speed, I want the quicker reaction on the pedal I heard it helps.
> 
> ...


You have to take it to an authorized APR installer, or you can send in your ECU to have it flashed.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

walkwg said:


> OK. APR has it. I dropped it off this morning. They'll have it all week. Now it all of you folks turn to do your part. Buy the tune from APR and be nice when you answer my questions in the future.


you sir are our savior
thank you


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

MoreGooderTT said:


> You have to take it to an authorized APR installer, or you can send in your ECU to have it flashed.


That is what I figured, not sure I have one near me I trust.

Will cross that bridge when I get their, I am thinking about ordering the TT-RS so this may be a mute point.


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

Picked up my TT from APR this afternoon. There is a noticeable difference in the low end grunt. Acceleration from a standing start seems to be smoother and more linear. It rained all the way home and the traffic was terrible so I didn't get to play much. According to Joel they got all of the testing that they needed this week so hopefully they will have the tune for sale soon.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

walkwg said:


> Picked up my TT from APR this afternoon. There is a noticeable difference in the low end grunt. Acceleration from a standing start seems to be smoother and more linear. It rained all the way home and the traffic was terrible so I didn't get to play much. According to Joel they got all of the testing that they needed this week so hopefully they will have the tune for sale soon.


Great news! Thanks again!


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Great Stuff, can not wait to see the numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you again for giving up your car for a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

walkwg said:


> Picked up my TT from APR this afternoon. There is a noticeable difference in the low end grunt. Acceleration from a standing start seems to be smoother and more linear. It rained all the way home and the traffic was terrible so I didn't get to play much. According to Joel they got all of the testing that they needed this week so hopefully they will have the tune for sale soon.


Everything went smoothly! I was amazed how much torque this car had from the factory. 

I'm back in the office today so I'll see if I can get some data for everyone.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i got the info from Goodspeed i'm impressed with what the car did stock vs. what Audi says it does. but 10TQ and 20HP is unfortunate. it's awesome the cars are making way more power than what audi says, but that didn't leave much room for tuning potential on top of that.

after all my whining moaning and groaning, i think i will just leave the car stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> i got the info from Goodspeed i'm impressed with what the car did stock vs. what Audi says it does. but 10TQ and 20HP is unfortunate. it's awesome the cars are making way more power than what audi says, but that didn't leave much room for tuning potential on top of that.
> 
> after all my whining moaning and groaning, i think i will just leave the car stock


When did 24 TQ and 27 HP become 10 TQ and 20 HP?

You should try the software and if it's really not what you want, return it. You have to remember that each dyno is different and the car will operate differently on the road. We've saw a good increase in boost down low, so I'm confident the gains in real life are much larger than the dyno. 

BTW, if you can open up that intake system, my lord, do so! The factory intake is very restrictive. Let that TT breath and it will be very happy. I'm just disappointed we were unable to test the new intake on the dyno before it had to go back. On the GTI it made a very large increase and these two engines share the same factory intakes.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> When did 24 TQ and 27 HP become 10 TQ and 20 HP?
> 
> You should try the software and if it's really not what you want, return it. You have to remember that each dyno is different and the car will operate differently on the road. We've saw a good increase in boost down low, so I'm confident the gains in real life are much larger than the dyno.
> 
> BTW, if you can open up that intake system, my lord, do so! The factory intake is very restrictive. Let that TT breath and it will be very happy. I'm just disappointed we were unable to test the new intake on the dyno before it had to go back. On the GTI it made a very large increase and these two engines share the same factory intakes.


Is the software now available for purchase?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> Is the software now available for purchase?


Yes sir!

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsivl_trans.html


----------

